# On first round of clomid...



## norahbattie

I am on my first round of clomid and had my first scan on Friday (day 10), the OBGYN registrar wanted to abandon this cycle due to follicles being only around 5mm and my endometrium being 5mm, I am so disheartened. What I was wondering is will my AF come in a couple of weeks or will it be longer? I normally have cycles that last 45+. 
What has everyone else experienced, cycles the same length than the normal or shorter?
Thanks

PS I don't know if to go for a repeat scan, I felt the doc just dismissed it, day 10 is so early


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi didnt want to read and run......
thrs a clomid club thread.....those lades might be able to give you some advice!!!!!


----------



## court27

I am on my first round of clomid too- we can be buddies! I went in for my first scan and my follicles were all less than 10. My dr is using a stair step method where I was immediately put on the higher dosage after my scan so I am now on 100mg. I go in 5 days after I finish this dose to see if that helped.


----------



## Princess Lou

Hi, Clomid usually keeps you under a 35 day cycle.

Don't be disheartened, it may simply mean that you need a higher dose.

I was first put on 50mg and that didn't even produce follicles, 100mg didn't produce good ones but 150mg does. It's all about getting the right dose.

Good luck. X


----------



## CherryD

I am on my first round of clomid too... Although, I didn't get any scans. I was just told to take it, bd, and if I wasn't pregnant by Feb then we would do something different.


----------



## FHLabide

I am on my first round too! Currently on CD 11... 2 neg OPKs so far, but it's still early. I am just supposed to BD for the two days after my positive OPK (LH surge) and see what happens... no scans or anything. Just see if AF comes. Hoping we can all test around New Years and see some BFPs!


----------



## Feb4th2011

I'm starting Clomid next cycle... I wasn't given the option to have a scan either!!! I wonder why?? Does anyone know why? Sorry I'm not much help Norah... But i did hear that being on Clomid should shorten your cycles!


----------



## norahbattie

Hello and welcome ladies,
Well I decided to bite the bullet and went for a private scan today, wow talk about polycystic ovaries!! They are your classic cysts all over, I have numerous follicles that are under 9mm, 2 (dominant but not dominant) at 9mm one on the left and one on the right, my endometrium has got to 7mm. I am going back for a rescan (privately) in a week to see what has happened. I think I am addicted lol!!
I am going to wait another 3 weeks before inducing a period if it doesn't come and then start at 100mg with a rescan at day 10. Sometimes it is worth speaking to your OBGYN if you can have scans, I used to get false positives on my OPKS due to the PCOS. I have higher LH levels and so those were detected on the machine so just be cautious.
Lots of :dust: to all of you; I am out this cycle but hopefully back for round 2 in the New Year


----------



## norahbattie

I was wondering how the other ladies are getting on, I am just waiting for my AF to appear, never have I wanted it so much


----------



## Lisa92881

Just wanted to say good luck! :) I started Clomid a few days ago!


----------



## CHILLbilly

My first round of clomid didnt work..but got AF 14 days after O... so still regular cycle......
I did have trouble sleeping all during the 2ww...only symptom...
will be taking pills 5-9 again... wasn't offrd scans just 21 day test..... I'm in Ontario Canada so if I want scans and other montering I Have to pay for it..not covered by health insurance.Neither is clmid..... Boo to them!


----------



## Bugbabe77

I'm also on my first round of clomid cd2-6 - am on cd4 at the mo and have found that I have a much shorter fuse than usual - just feel really angry at everyone. Is this something I have to look forward to? Is the clomid going to turn me into a raving lunatic (well more than usual?). God I hope for a BFP soon or else my dh will be packing his bags!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Bugbabe77 said:


> I'm also on my first round of clomid cd2-6 - am on cd4 at the mo and have found that I have a much shorter fuse than usual - just feel really angry at everyone. Is this something I have to look forward to? Is the clomid going to turn me into a raving lunatic (well more than usual?). God I hope for a BFP soon or else my dh will be packing his bags!


yes look forward to being a stark raving lunatic.:wacko:... and when your other Half tells you You're PMS'ing ( due to bitchiness) so that must mean AF is coming....


TRY NOT TO KILL HIM!!!!!!!!

mine did this to me 8 or 9 days past O..... i had to leave the room..... thought to myself "Thanks HUN....so glad you're being positive!!" NOT

turn out he was right...but hey.....all symptoms led to AF or :bfp: with some Clomid symptoms to mimic both..Yay for us!!!
Hope you get thro it ok , without harming anyone


----------



## LemonTea

I'm in the middle of my first cycle on Clomid. The RE put me on 100mg cd3-7, and I'm now on CD11. We're going to try having sex every other day at least until a couple of days after O. Unfortunately, it looks like I'll probably O sometime at the end of the week or this weekend, and starting Thursday, we'll be traveling and staying with family for the holidays. DH is quite certain this will not pose a problem, but I remain unconvinced...


----------



## emzy_11

Hi ladies. I'm on first round 50 mg cd 2-6. I'm on cd22 awaiting cd21 blood results. My temps have been so erratic I can almost guarantee I didn't o early. I hope that it doesn't mean my natural cycle kicks in and I o on cd 29 coz then I have to wait 3 weeks to start my next cycle. 
I'm not being monitored on it just got told when to bd, when to get bloodwork and that he thought I would be knocked up by three cycles. My dr is good in that If I'm patient enough to wait for him to have a free moment then I can have chats to him. I just got diagnosed with pcos but not ur typical kind as I am very thin and mine is caused by my estrogen taking way to long to hit its peaks! 

Would love some buddies on the same journey. Hope it works out for us all!


----------



## ayaycomly

I go in 5 days after I finish this dose to see if that helped.


----------



## emzy_11

Bugbabe77 said:


> I'm also on my first round of clomid cd2-6 - am on cd4 at the mo and have found that I have a much shorter fuse than usual - just feel really angry at everyone. Is this something I have to look forward to? Is the clomid going to turn me into a raving lunatic (well more than usual?). God I hope for a BFP soon or else my dh will be packing his bags!

I only got a couple of clomid side effects: very thirsty about a half hour after taking it and a very short fuse!!! I surprised myself when i was walking behind a very slow walking stranger....i actually felt like i was going to hit them in the back of the head! The next day my hubby and i got into a fight.....i sobbed uncontrollably for the whole afternoon...... psycho! 

Just got my blood work back that im on CD 22 and no ovulation! Anyone else still ovulated late on clomid?


----------



## Lisa92881

Ohhh I've been super thirsty for the past few days, I didn't even put it together with th Clomid!!


----------



## norahbattie

Merry Christmas ladies, hope you are having a lovely festive season. How is everyone doing with their clomid? I've just finished my 5 day course of 100mg clomid though had no side effects this month that I fear it hasn't worked. I am trying to book a follicular tracking scan but my obgyn has gone on holiday!!!! 

I feel quite relaxed this cycle and not keeping my hopes up as I'm fed up of crying each time there is no success. Here's hoping to a 2012 baby and telling hubby on our anniversary that we have a :bfp:


----------



## emzy_11

First round for me and I ovulated today... My Xmas present is an egg hehehehe! I don't feel it worked as it was still on cd 26!! Maybe next time it will shorten! 
Merry Xmas girls! Here's hoping its our last one without a baby!!!


----------



## norahbattie

I was told by OBGYN that anything past 14 days is not natural and tends not to work :( I hope he is wrong


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Hey ladies I'm on my 3rd round...wishing you all the best of luck and :dust: to you all....the first 2 rounds were CD 5-9 but this time against my doctors advice I took it night of CD 2-CD 6 and it was MUCH different lots of O pains and twinges and well spotting somewhat heavy with LOADS of cramps....so FX for us all! Lots of love and again praying we all have :bfp: 's soon!!

I get mine from the OB/GYN on the base where my hubby is stationed...and they don't monitor anything with me either.....so I know how that can get you down. I do however have a new fertility specialist appt January 18th! So goodluck and we can all hang together thats what this website is for!! I'm on cycle 24!


----------



## emzy_11

My OBGYN said no matter when u ovulate in your cycle u still have a chance of conceiving.. It just won't be as strong a chance as others! To me that is better than nothing. I really don't want to have to take clomid again.. I can't swallow the tablets lol!!


----------



## norahbattie

Congrats emzy, glad to see someone on this thread got their :bfp: I am still waiting for mine. I am currently 11 dpo and still :bfn: so who knows what is going to happen over the next week. I want to try to relax but its so hard. 

How are all the other ladies going on?


----------



## emzy_11

norahbattie said:


> I was told by OBGYN that anything past 14 days is not natural and tends not to work :( I hope he is wrong

Mine said you have a chance no matter when you O! Turns out he is right! I ovulated on cd26 and got my BFP last week!


----------



## Bugbabe77

congrats emzy! can i say that i am a little bit jealous as well!?! but in a good way. 
I'm currently 12dpo - AF due this weekend and was really hopefull but then had a temp dip this morning so am gearing myself up for the witch. BOOOOO! 
oh well, it's really heartening to hear that there are people managing to get their BFPs on clomid - have read so many where there's been no BFP after 6+ cycles so you EMZY are giving me hope!


----------



## w2bpg

Congrats Emyz! I am new to the thread. This is my 1st clomid cycle took it days 2-6. I am on CD 17 and still no O. I have my fx that today is the day but we will see. It is encouraging to me that you O'ed later than "normal" and still got your BFP. hoping for the same luck :blush:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Emzy- yay it worked....... so happy to see you're pregnant.... after rereading posts and seeing how you thought O was too late...and surprise it wasn't....
Love seeing that!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck to everyone else with their clomid babies.....


----------



## emzy_11

I was hesitant about posting my BFP on this thread as i know it used to make me disheartened when i was going through all this and everyone else kept crossing over to the other side.
But....i feel that my BFP went against everything we have drummed into our heads. I really dont want to be the advice girl but i feel that i need to tell you what lead to this + as im hoping it will give you all hope.

Long story warning!

I was always one of those girls that had to obsessively chart....i mean i would cry if something mucked up my charting. We get so obsessed with monitoring every move our body makes and documenting it. The very thought of not charting made me fret, especially since we were going camping with family over new years and i knew that i would not be able to chart without it being noticed....eg the alarm going off at 6am for a temp check is going to be heard for miles!! 
I thought that this cycle was a bust, even though you always maintain a glimmer of hope, as i had not O'd earlier and in fact i had surpassed even my earliest O date. We were still DTD every second day just to be sure but i went out one night and stayed out way too late, when i got home we DTD but i was upset as that now left an even longer gap between romps..lol. 
All i wanted for xmas was an egg and turns out i did as xmas eve bought a + OPK and a temp shift xmas day! Yay xmas egg! In melbourne we had freak storms xmas day which flooded our towns and destroyed our cars....this had my hubby and i seperated for most of the evening....so no change for baby dancing. Another blow to my spirit and it added another long gap between session.....i also had almost no CM this cycle due to the clomid so i really didnt think the sperm had any chance for a long life.
When we were away, no charting, and no way to obsess over the TWW as i thought i had no chance, i also wasnt able to test either. That period whilst i was away i was so relaxed. I gave up on all my obsessions...i ate everything i wanted, i had sips of alcohol(im not a drinker) and did everything that we normally wont do in the TWW.

Now any of you that have read my signature know that i hate the words just relax as if i could just turn it on???? But.....i really think going away to my fav place and cutting out the charting really did make me relax and ........BFP!!!!

Sorry for the long story but i just want you all to know that: No matter how much CM you have, no matter what days in your cycle you DTD, no matter if you chart or not and no matter what day you ovulate.........it can happen!!!!

Stay positive. This cycle was the worst cycle ever for me as i was not intune with anything...but it worked!!!


----------



## jm823

I am crazy with charting.... trying to relax is hard i need to throw away everything and go to a remote island with OH lol... wishful thinking!


----------



## emzy_11

jm823 said:


> I am crazy with charting.... trying to relax is hard i need to throw away everything and go to a remote island with OH lol... wishful thinking!

hahaha it is really hard. There is no way i could have done it whilst at home. I needed to be secluded and around people so that i couldnt do it. I think relaxing is not so much about doing something to relax but rather finding small ways to take your mind off things that make you have and shifting your focus onto that. Don't get me wrong i was still always thinking babies but i didnt have anything to focus my obsessing onto like charting.

I have also read that women who have a HSG test are sometimes more fertile in the direct months after the test which is funny as that cycle i had one done. Something about the test flushing the uterus and tubes with the dye cleans them out. I would not wish the pain i had during that procedure on anyone but if that is what it takes next time then i may consider it....this time with alot of sedation though!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

the only women or ppl who can tell me to relax are LTTTC'ers... LOL

i agree...i had a :bfp: last year and it was on the cycle before our trip to fertility specialist to try IUI.... i didn;t think it would work.......but it did!! was sooo happy but unfortunately it ended at 8 weeks with a freak partial tubal..implanted at the top part of my uterus...... 
that being said..i plan to relax these next clomid cycles and just bd every other day until I test!!!!! LOL
no 2ww symptom spotting..just gonna live life and be positive about making a baby!!!!


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys :flower:

I am my first cycle with Clomid.

Been TTC for 4 years, I am 46 on Tuesday :wacko: and OH is 35. My FSH is 6.2 and OH has some abnormal forms so FS said to give Clomid a go for 4 cycles. If that doesn't work, we will be looking at IVF/ICSI.

50mg Clomid on CD2-6. My ClearBlue Fertility Monitor showed a High yesterday and today (CD9 & 10), so hopefully a Peak is around the corner! I have a scan with my FS on Monday (CD13), so hope it gives me some info!

Had no side effects so far.

Good luck to all you lovely ladies. xx


----------



## norahbattie

Welcome heavenly

Thanks for giving us hope emzy with your story, unfortunately the big bad witch got me yesterday or at least I'm sure it's the witch! It started with some pinky discharge (sorry TMI) on wiping and today again only on wiping but more brown. I'm pretty sure this is the start of AF as I'm due yesterday but I'll keep you all posted


----------



## CHILLbilly

oooh norah.......don;t want to get your hopes up but brown sounds good!!!! weird as that sounds..haha


----------



## norahbattie

Afraid brown turned to bright red and lots of it, damn stupid :witch: I HATE YOU!!!! see you ladies in round 3 for me :(


----------



## jm823

I will be joining you guys soon as well temps dropping today and :af: us due tomorrow. I really do not know how to remain strong. This constant disappointment is killing me inside :cry: I am emotionally tired of it all. Putting on my happy face is not working anymore. What is round 3 going to do differently that 1 and 2 did not? ugh sorry for the rant guys


----------



## CHILLbilly

:hug:
so sorry to hear you have to start another cycle.... I understand the heartache when yu start a new cycle.... been there for sure.
Be good to youself for the next few days.....
we're here for you!!!!!


----------



## emzy_11

jm823 said:


> I will be joining you guys soon as well temps dropping today and :af: us due tomorrow. I really do not know how to remain strong. This constant disappointment is killing me inside :cry: I am emotionally tired of it all. Putting on my happy face is not working anymore. What is round 3 going to do differently that 1 and 2 did not? ugh sorry for the rant guys

I'm not sure if this will help or not but my dr told me statistically round 3 has the highest success rate that the first two. He always told me not to worry bout round 1 and 2 because he would expect round three to be the lucky time.


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies I am about to start my first round of clomid (hopefully this coming week) taking provera at the moment to bring on AF then all set to take 50mg days 3-7. Little bit nervous - mostly due to the fear of the side effects lol. I am not having any scanning either. Got to freeze my weekly urine samples and hand them in to the labs after week four for my results. Best of luck and baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## jm823

emzy_11 said:


> jm823 said:
> 
> 
> I will be joining you guys soon as well temps dropping today and :af: us due tomorrow. I really do not know how to remain strong. This constant disappointment is killing me inside :cry: I am emotionally tired of it all. Putting on my happy face is not working anymore. What is round 3 going to do differently that 1 and 2 did not? ugh sorry for the rant guys
> 
> I'm not sure if this will help or not but my dr told me statistically round 3 has the highest success rate that the first two. He always told me not to worry bout round 1 and 2 because he would expect round three to be the lucky time.Click to expand...

It does add some positive back into my life which I need to continue on!! Thank you


----------



## norahbattie

I know this title says first round of clomid but I was thinking we all could be TTC buddies. I am really struggling with round 2 failure, cried myself to sleep then started crying in Zara baby section yesterday (had to walk through after buying hubby a shirt) and then started crying in Clinton cards after seeing baby's first christmas. 

Hubby told me that it definitely will happen in 2012, hopefully it will as I have 4 rounds of clomid left, then ovarian drilling and then ICSI then IVF, so hopefully before the year is out there will be some positive. 

Good luck girls, hopefully lets get a few next cycle, emzy did good this cycle :)


----------



## jm823

I would love having more buddies on here a lot moved on cause they got their bfp. Norah I am going to be starting cycle 3 of clomid. I am waiting around for :af: to begin


----------



## heavenly

TTC Clomid Buddies for 2012 sounds good to me!! :hugs:

It's my first round, I have a scan today, it's CD12. I have no idea what it will show, if anything, my ClearBlue Monitor Fertility Sticks have been showing a High for the past 3 days, but not a Peak yet.

At £120 a scan, if I need another scan this month...eeeek!!

It's my birthday tomorrow, 46......trying not to think that I don't have much time left!!! :wacko:

Loads of love and :dust: to you all. xxx


----------



## Lisa92881

I'm still here, and just started round 2. :thumbup: Here's to more Clomid BFPs from this thread!!

Congrats emzy!!


----------



## heavenly

Really good news at the FS yesterday, I had a scan and there is an 18mm follicle! My FS is really pleased, he said the Clomid is definitely working!!

I got a Peak today, my FS said to abstain from sex today and start again tomorrow, as the sperm will be better quality. It's my birthday today and OH has booked us 2 days off, to my surprise, and we are off somewhere soon!

Good luck to all you lovely ladies this month. xx


----------



## jm823

:af: came today i will be starting round 3 thursday :)


----------



## norahbattie

Good luck heavenly that sounds very promising indeed, hopefully the break will do you good and you will be nice and relaxed. Happy Birthday, it sounds to me you got the perfect present :)
Jm823 and Lisa it looks like we are all on track together, I am on my second day of clomid, so far so good no side effects as such, am having the worst AF cramps at the moment. Fingers crossed this cycle works for us all


----------



## Lisa92881

Yes, this round is it girls!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Lisa92881

Norah - What days are you taking it this cycle??


----------



## norahbattie

I am taking it from 2-6, 100 mg with 1500mg of metformin, more for weight loss rather than fertility, apparently it has been proven not to work in fertility. I have also bought a xbox and started your shape fitness evolved, extremely hard work and I hope to keep it up. I am not a great fan of the gym.

I have a follicular tracking scan booked for Wednesday 25th so let's just pray this little follicle grows and grows and grows, well until 23mm anyway :)


----------



## jm823

We will only be a few days apart from each other :hugs: I am taking cd 3-7 which will be starting for me on thursday! This is it ladies it just has to be!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Yay for birthday get-aways...and what great timing.....AND super sized eggs..haha

Forgot to add- is increased appetite a clomid side effect...cause i am always hungry...haha

What everyones :bfp: date?? or test or af due?
Feb 10th for me......


----------



## norahbattie

I will be expecting AF around the 11th/12th. I am going to try and forget about TTC this cycle and relax so no OPKs, no HPTs, no temp charting, just good old fashioned BD with my OH. 

Fingers crossed ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## jm823

That is the way to do it but, I just cannot throw my bbt away!


----------



## Lisa92881

I know, me too. I wish I could throw everything out the window, but just the thought of itgives me anxiety! :blush:

Chillbilly - If this cycle goes as planned, I hope to test on valentines day!


----------



## heavenly

I had a lovely birthday break, OH took me to Dorset for a couple of days.

I got a Peak on CD13 & CD14, (17th & 18th Jan) I have had pains in my ovaries. We BD'd from CD7-CD12, abstained on CD13 and continued from CD14 onwards, and will OH goes to Scotland on Monday.

I know I am in the 2WW now but I don't want to think about testing, I really don't, until I have to. I have got 4 months to give Clomid a go before I have to look at IVF, so want to stay as relaxed as poss.

That's the plan anyway!! :wacko::winkwink:

How are you all? xx


----------



## jm823

4 months gives you plenty of time to catch the eggy ;) FX'ed


----------



## heavenly

Just ordered this book, rave reviews, hopefully it will help!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cha...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1327112781&sr=1-1


----------



## jm823

Interesting.... I am not much of a reader but for 4 dollars used why not!


----------



## Lisa92881

I have that book, lots of good info!


----------



## norahbattie

Thought I would see how everyone is doing? I am due for my scan on Wednesday, a little nervous tbh as I have been getting quite bad AF cramps all day, I am day 8 today


----------



## jm823

I am cd 7 today.. feeling some minor bloating from clomid ugh! I hope everything goes well with your scan and the AF cramps leave you. what cd do u usually ovulate?


----------



## heavenly

norahbattie said:


> Thought I would see how everyone is doing? I am due for my scan on Wednesday, a little nervous tbh as I have been getting quite bad AF cramps all day, I am day 8 today

Good luck with the scan, hun!



jm823 said:


> I am cd 7 today.. feeling some minor bloating from clomid ugh! I hope everything goes well with your scan and the AF cramps leave you. what cd do u usually ovulate?

I am on 7DPO, only symptoms I have had are cramping and twinges down the right hand side. I OV'd on CD13, I had a scan.


----------



## norahbattie

Well last cycle I had a trigger shot on day 14 so would have ovulated day 16 or so. I got my AF exactly 14 days after day 16. I have my fingers crossed there is a huge dominant follicle in there for tomorrow's scan. I am so nervous!


----------



## heavenly

norahbattie said:


> Well last cycle I had a trigger shot on day 14 so would have ovulated day 16 or so. I got my AF exactly 14 days after day 16. I have my fingers crossed there is a huge dominant follicle in there for tomorrow's scan. I am so nervous!

Keep us posted hun! xx

I am 7DPO with twinges and tonight was very tearful and snappy which is unlike me, but that is probably due to things getting on top of me a bit and I had to let it out tonight!


----------



## norahbattie

I'm out this cycle, had the scan today and no response so from next cycle, 100mg of clomid, 1500 mg of metformin and daily FSH injections. See you all in 6 weeks


----------



## heavenly

norahbattie said:


> I'm out this cycle, had the scan today and no response so from next cycle, 100mg of clomid, 1500 mg of metformin and daily FSH injections. See you all in 6 weeks

Sorry to hear that, here's to the next cycle hun! :hugs:


----------



## jm823

:hugs: Norah sorry to hear


----------



## Coastdreams

Hiya,

Newbie here!. 

Took my first pill last night after no success of 2 years TTC naturally. I'm 35 so feeling nervous about all this, never thought we'd having problems achieving what everyone else around me seem to be getting so easy!!

Anyway, fingers crossed this will work. Had HSG last week (which really hurt!!) but they said everything looked ok so that was a relief.

Does anyone have any tips of anything to do that might help? I've heard about using hot water bottles etc...

Thanks

Claire

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Norah so sorry to hear tis...... BUT onto next cycle and we're pulling for you!!!!!!


Hiya Claire..... I'm sure there's tonnes of info on this thread about clomid use and what to expect......
good luck


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Newbie here!.
> 
> Took my first pill last night after no success of 2 years TTC naturally. I'm 35 so feeling nervous about all this, never thought we'd having problems achieving what everyone else around me seem to be getting so easy!!
> 
> Anyway, fingers crossed this will work. Had HSG last week (which really hurt!!) but they said everything looked ok so that was a relief.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips of anything to do that might help? I've heard about using hot water bottles etc...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Claire
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Welcome Claire. Good news about the HSG. :hugs: I am not sure about tips being a Clomid newbie.

I took 50mg Clomid on CD2-6, I had a scan on CD12 and I had ovulated so am pleased the Clomid is working! AF is due this weekend though, so nervous! :wacko:


----------



## jm823

Clomid drives me crazy all the ttw symptoms are side effects!!


----------



## Lisa92881

jm823 said:


> Clomid drives me crazy all the ttw symptoms are side effects!!

I know! Last cycle I had all these weird pinching/pulling type cramps that I totally convinced myself HAD TO mean something....guess it was just the Clomid!! :dohh:


----------



## heavenly

No AF yet, 11 DPO, won't test yet!!

Hope you are all well. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks guys,

Last pill tonight, have has hot flushes in the night and have felt pretty sick today. Has anyone else felt sick taking clomid?

Got my scan next Friday so hopefully its working. Sorry Heavenly, whats AF? I'm new to all this so not clued up yet on the abbreviations!!

xx


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> Last pill tonight, have has hot flushes in the night and have felt pretty sick today. Has anyone else felt sick taking clomid?
> 
> Got my scan next Friday so hopefully its working. Sorry Heavenly, whats AF? I'm new to all this so not clued up yet on the abbreviations!!
> 
> xx

AF is Aunty Flo....the dreaded period!! :witch:

Well you've got through the first load of Clomid pills, well done!! And keep us posted with the scan. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

ah thanks, have just spotted the lingo guide so will go and clue up. xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Heavenly..... yay for big follies...and yay for almost :test::happydance:
GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## heavenly

CHILLbilly said:


> Heavenly..... yay for big follies...and yay for almost :test::happydance:
> GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!

12DPO, no AF yet......and won't test til Tues!!! :wacko:

Hope you are well. xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

So I have a question.....

Can I take sleeping pills 1 day after ovulation?? this insomnia is killing me... I have taken 1 a few days before ovulation but tend to not take or do anything risky after...Not even tylenol..lol

This is my only clomid symptom......starts few days after I am done clomid pills......
Its almost 2am and I am wide awake.......of course I am dead tired in the am..... its a vicious circle..LOL


Heavenly........ Good luck I'll be thinking of you....... I have been TTC for almost 4 yr as well....... and know how it feels a few days before you think AF is due.....I stopped early testing 2 yrs ago. 
I have my fingers crossed......


----------



## heavenly

CHILLbilly said:


> So I have a question.....
> 
> Can I take sleeping pills 1 day after ovulation?? this insomnia is killing me... I have taken 1 a few days before ovulation but tend to not take or do anything risky after...Not even tylenol..lol
> 
> This is my only clomid symptom......starts few days after I am done clomid pills......
> Its almost 2am and I am wide awake.......of course I am dead tired in the am..... its a vicious circle..LOL
> 
> 
> Heavenly........ Good luck I'll be thinking of you....... I have been TTC for almost 4 yr as well....... and know how it feels a few days before you think AF is due.....I stopped early testing 2 yrs ago.
> I have my fingers crossed......

Hi hun, can't answer about the sleeping pills I am afraid, best to ask your GP if you are not sure. Sorry you are not sleeping, hopefully the side effects will settle down. :hugs:

Well, no AF yet, but am convinced it will turn up today!

Will test tomorrow (14DPO) with a FRER if it doesn't turn up!

:dust: to everyone. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hmm, I had an awful nights sleep last night too - didn't know insomnia was a side effect!! I've also been getting what I think is heartburn (never had it before) feel like I have a lump in my through, constantly swallowing and phlemy (sorry!!) a slight acidy taste aswell. Anyone else have this?

Am quite worried that i'm having so many side effects already as i'm only on 50mg. If it doesn't work and they up the dose they'll be much worse!!

xx


----------



## jm823

Good Luck Heavenly FXed!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Coastdreams..i m on 150mg and only side effect is sleeplessness......and am soo hungry while taking pills..LOL
I feel tired and slugish all day/night as well...until i lay down for bed....ugh!!!

heavenly....... fingersX for 14dpo tesing!


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks Chillbilly, maybe the symptoms will ease next time round...


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies just taken my first Clomid tablet tonight! Really nervous and a little scared of all the side effects some of you ladies have been experiencing!! Fingers crossed it is worth it for us all in the end!! Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## heavenly

mojo86 said:


> Hi ladies just taken my first Clomid tablet tonight! Really nervous and a little scared of all the side effects some of you ladies have been experiencing!! Fingers crossed it is worth it for us all in the end!! Baby dust to you all xxxx

It's natural to be nervous, I was! But I didn't get any side effects, so you may not! 


AFM, CD28, 15DPO and still no sign of AF, and no AF pains either! Does Clomid lengthen your cycle?

Will test on Fri, if AF hasn't shown up by then.

Love and :dust: to everyone. xx


----------



## AngieK

Hi everyone,

Hope you don't mind me joining, I'm hoping it'll help speaking with others on clomid!

We have been TTC for 3 years now - one miscarriage in Jan 2009. We have one son who is 4.

I was put on one cycle of 50mg clomid in 2010 before being moved onto Tamoxifen, but then developed a cyst.

This is my first cycle of 100mg clomid (days 2-6) and progynova (days 9-18). I ovulated (rather painfully) on CD16. I had a CD12 scan which showed one follicle on the left 21x16mm and one on the right 15x12mm. My endo thickness was 7.3mm.

After 3 years of TTC I still have so much hope that this is now going to work after everything we've tried to do and have had done!


----------



## Coastdreams

Good luck mojo86, on the same path as you!

All sounding good Heavenly - fingers crossed!

Thanks for the positive thinking and encouragement Angie - we need it!

xx


----------



## jm823

@ mojo I agree with heavenly I barely get any side effects I also too mine at nite just in case I can sleep through them!!

@ heavenly so glad to hear :af: hasn't shown her face sending lots of :babydust: to you! keep us updated

@angie welcome the more the merrier :)


----------



## heavenly

AngieK said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me joining, I'm hoping it'll help speaking with others on clomid!
> 
> We have been TTC for 3 years now - one miscarriage in Jan 2009. We have one son who is 4.
> 
> I was put on one cycle of 50mg clomid in 2010 before being moved onto Tamoxifen, but then developed a cyst.
> 
> This is my first cycle of 100mg clomid (days 2-6) and progynova (days 9-18). I ovulated (rather painfully) on CD16. I had a CD12 scan which showed one follicle on the left 21x16mm and one on the right 15x12mm. My endo thickness was 7.3mm.
> 
> After 3 years of TTC I still have so much hope that this is now going to work after everything we've tried to do and have had done!

Lots of :dust: to you! x

Love to everyone today! :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

heavenly- Not sure if clomid lengthen cycles for everyone...I get AF exactly 14 days after I get O pains on natural cycles..... 
1st comid cycle O'ed on cd 17 then 14 days later got AF...this tme i got o pains cd 19 so... i am expecting to test 14 days from then...
Hope you are late...and test soon!!!!
good luck!!!!!!!!!!

AngieK- your scan results look really good!!!!!!!! good luck this cycle!!!!

I am ging to have scans next clomid cycle....all this guessing is doing my head in..... besides not sleepign at night...I am in the worst mood ever....so negative at the moment....
doesn't help I saw a friend on facebook that just had a baby...... 4th kid..she's 1 yr older then me...and has 3 fathers for 4 kids( this bothers me cause I waited so long to find my perfect guy and now too old to have babies!!!).....
WTH ....now feeling sorry for myself ....why not me!!!!!!
hopefully my pity party will end soon......
only good thing is....this FB friend is a decent person..
arggggg rant over........


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

Well AF finally turned up this morning, which I expected as I have had zero pregnancy symptoms.

Looks like Clomid has lengthened my cycle to 29 days so will go by that next cycle, save me a fortune in tests and keep my blood pressure down!! So will be testing in March and maybe OVing on Valentine's Day!! :cloud9:

:dust: to everyone still to test this cycle. xx


----------



## jm823

Heavenly sorry the :witch: showed up but how nice to be ov around v-day :)


----------



## heavenly

jm823 said:


> Heavenly sorry the :witch: showed up but how nice to be ov around v-day :)

Thanks. xI bought some Clearblue Fertility sticks today to go with the monitor and some Conceive Plus....this TTC malarkey is costing a fortune! :wacko:


----------



## CHILLbilly

heavenly- So sorry to hear she got ya!!!!!! "Retail therapy" really does help!

:witch: got me today as well....BUT a whole week earlier then expected......I'm not sure what to think about that!!!!
I'm holding onto hope thats its some weird implant bleed, but know its not....arggggg
I'm going to order OPK sticks online and hope they get here in time for O....2 days after V-day.....


----------



## heavenly

CHILLbilly said:


> heavenly- So sorry to hear she got ya!!!!!! "Retail therapy" really does help!
> 
> :witch: got me today as well....BUT a whole week earlier then expected......I'm not sure what to think about that!!!!
> 
> I'm holding onto hope thats its some weird implant bleed, but know its not....arggggg
> I'm going to order OPK sticks online and hope they get here in time for O....2 days after V-day.....

Sorry she got you! x Clomid is very frustrating!!

My AF is very bad, I was throwing up yesterday, bad pains and it's very very dark, almost brown, and very gloopy! Not sure what to make of all that!!

Will be taking my Clomid from today (CD2-6), here we go again!

Love to everyone! xx


----------



## Coastdreams

So, had my scan this morning ladies and I&#8217;m happy to report positive news!

My follicles are at 16mm and she told me to BD tonight as she predicts I&#8217;ll be ovulating over the next three days! I have to have a blood test on 13th so will know for sure then whether I ovulated but she said the signs look good. She also said that usually side effects are a sign that the drug is doing something.

So I&#8217;m keeping my fingers crossed for a positive blood test and dare I say maybe even a BFP this month!

xx


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> So, had my scan this morning ladies and Im happy to report positive news!
> 
> My follicles are at 16mm and she told me to BD tonight as she predicts Ill be ovulating over the next three days! I have to have a blood test on 13th so will know for sure then whether I ovulated but she said the signs look good. She also said that usually side effects are a sign that the drug is doing something.
> 
> So Im keeping my fingers crossed for a positive blood test and dare I say maybe even a BFP this month!
> 
> xx

That is great news! xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Coastdreams....... now thas some good news.....Hope you and Oh have a fun couple of days :sex:


----------



## MissAnnabelle

My first round of Clomid starts next month and I am taking it cycle days 5-9. What is the a variation? I noticed that most of the gals on here are taking it earlier? Does it make a difference?


----------



## CHILLbilly

for me 5-9 is because I need more mature eggs... 2-6 or 3-7 is for more eggs......do what your dr. prescribes..haha I want to change mine to get more eggs but if they're not good quality then I am afraid if i do get pregnant , it won't stick properly.....
So i will stay with my fertility specialists recommendation!!!
Good Luck!!!!!!


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies this is my first round of clomid cycle days 2-6. i took my second tablets today so wondering if i can join? i have a scan booked for a week today... can anybody tell me what they check for on this scan. and babydust to all of us this month xxx:winkwink:


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm not a clomid expert but will respond cause i am online..lol
I'm not gettng scanned ...BUT am sure it is to check on your follicles or eggs...so how big they are before ovulation....and cd 9 is just before o for you ..I think..
Anyone else?????


----------



## heavenly

dreamofabump said:


> hey ladies this is my first round of clomid cycle days 2-6. i took my second tablets today so wondering if i can join? i have a scan booked for a week today... can anybody tell me what they check for on this scan. and babydust to all of us this month xxx:winkwink:

They check to see if there are any follicles and what size they are. I went for a scan on CD12 and there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of smaller ones, my FS was very pleased that the Clomid was working, and I OVd the next day.


----------



## jm823

heavenly said:


> jm823 said:
> 
> 
> Heavenly sorry the :witch: showed up but how nice to be ov around v-day :)
> 
> Thanks. xI bought some Clearblue Fertility sticks today to go with the monitor and some Conceive Plus....this TTC malarkey is costing a fortune! :wacko:Click to expand...

I know I was going through them like water one box a cycle because of my long cycles. Now I can get like 2 -3 cycles out of them so I am saving some money!! at least clomid was good for something!!


----------



## heavenly

Well have just started Round 2 of Clomid! FX'd!

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Lisa92881

heavenly said:


> Well have just started Round 2 of Clomid! FX'd!
> 
> Love to you all. xx

Good luck this round!! :hugs: I hope round 2 is lucky for you!!


----------



## dreamofabump

thanks for the info on the scan. so will the doctor tell me if im likely to ovulate and when. because ive heard clomid can mess up ovulation test? 
im wishing we all get our bfp soon.
xxx


----------



## mojo86

Hi ladies I am CD7 today and have just taken my last clomid tablet for this cycle (I take them cd 3-7 and this is my 1st round of clomid) I have been fully prepared for the many horrible side effects these tablets bring, however, I have not felt ANY different this past week. No side effects at all. Just wondering, when you ladies have experienced side effects was it while you were taking them or around ovulation?? Also, do you think no side effects means they havent touched me and are not going to work at this dose? Any info you ladies have is greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## heavenly

dreamofabump said:


> thanks for the info on the scan. so will the doctor tell me if im likely to ovulate and when. because ive heard clomid can mess up ovulation test?
> im wishing we all get our bfp soon.
> xxx

I would assume he can tell if the Clomid is working or not, I have only had one scan and one cycle on Clomid so not really an expert. x


----------



## heavenly

mojo86 said:


> Hi ladies I am CD7 today and have just taken my last clomid tablet for this cycle (I take them cd 3-7 and this is my 1st round of clomid) I have been fully prepared for the many horrible side effects these tablets bring, however, I have not felt ANY different this past week. No side effects at all. Just wondering, when you ladies have experienced side effects was it while you were taking them or around ovulation?? Also, do you think no side effects means they havent touched me and are not going to work at this dose? Any info you ladies have is greatly appreciated xxx

I had no side effects at all the first cycle, only time I felt rough was when AF appeared, which may or may not have been the Clomid. And I had a scan on CD12 and there was an 18mm follicle and a couple of smaller ones, so it worked! I have just started cycle 2.


----------



## tupi

Hello,

could you tell me if I can mix clomid and red raspberry leaf pills?

Thank you


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope you all had a nice weekend.

So if you remember the nurse at my scan predicted I would OV over the weekend. On Sunday I did an ovulation test and it came out positive, the first positive one I&#8217;ve had in about a year and a half! I did another one this morning though and it was negative &#8211; is this right? I&#8217;m thinking that maybe the positive one might have been wrong.

Have BD over the weekend so fingers crossed! I&#8217;m hoping that as I got a positive OV test my blood test next Monday will also show that I OV&#8217;d. Have had niggly pains this morning so hoping stuff is happening! BD on Friday, Saturday and Sunday - should I bd again tonight?

Feeling really positive, I know it&#8217;s unlikely that I&#8217;ll get a BFP this month but I&#8217;ll be really happy if I&#8217;m ovulating as that&#8217;s a massive step forward&#8230;

Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope you all had a nice weekend.
> 
> So if you remember the nurse at my scan predicted I would OV over the weekend. On Sunday I did an ovulation test and it came out positive, the first positive one Ive had in about a year and a half! I did another one this morning though and it was negative  is this right? Im thinking that maybe the positive one might have been wrong.
> 
> Have BD over the weekend so fingers crossed! Im hoping that as I got a positive OV test my blood test next Monday will also show that I OVd. Have had niggly pains this morning so hoping stuff is happening! BD on Friday, Saturday and Sunday - should I bd again tonight?
> 
> Feeling really positive, I know its unlikely that Ill get a BFP this month but Ill be really happy if Im ovulating as thats a massive step forward
> 
> Good luck everyone
> xx

It looks to me like you OV'd! :happydance:

And yes...if you can bd again tonight...and tomorrow...go for it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bumpyyride

Hey Girls

I'm the latest addition to your gang. 30 years old. TTC for 1 year. Been married 3 years. Been on BCP for 2 years. diagnosed with PCOS.no weight issues.

Here's the story till date:
irregular cycles (31 - 36 days)
irregular ovulation (spent a fortune on OPK's!!)
FIRST CYCLE CLOMID!!- 100 mg (day 5-9)
Ultrasound CD10 - 14.5 mm and 15 mm follicles (that was yday 7th Feb)
Next US tomorrow CD 12

Anyone on the same cycle?

PS: Since I am in India, I pay for all treatments on my own and its pretty much upto you & the FS as to what to do and when


----------



## bumpyyride

just an update. CD 12 - 19 mm

Hoping I ov within next 2 days


----------



## jm823

bumpyyride said:


> just an update. CD 12 - 19 mm
> 
> Hoping I ov within next 2 days

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> just an update. CD 12 - 19 mm
> 
> Hoping I ov within next 2 days

Good luck!!

I am on CD8 and have had 3 Highs in a row, it's way too early for me to be OVing but going with it! I should be OVing early next week. Bodies eh?


----------



## bumpyyride

3 highs on temps or OPK? I have been checking temps but it shows a sudden drop today...why on earth is my temp dropping???......opk since CD 11 :bfn:

FS advised to :sex: CD 14 and 15 & go back again on Sunday (CD 16)

I'm worried about my temps going down though ...will keep u posted

Its funny how we are half way across the world but sailing in the same boat:hugs:


----------



## jm823

I cant see your chart bumpy ride so hard to say :shrug: Just keep in mind it is not what that one temp does but what they all do that make your chart. see what happens over the next few days hang in there :hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

hey everyone

update- today is CD15. positive opk....

FS prescribed Lupi HCG 10000 injection and to also take progynova 2 mg ....

Next US on 14 Feb.....Wat a way to celebrate valentines day and my 3rd wedding anniversary!! :haha:


----------



## jm823

Enjoy V-day bumpy!! I am out this month temps dropped :growlmad: here we go round 4 ugh


----------



## bumpyyride

Hey...had an ultrasound Yday (14 feb)....confirmed ovulation....i'm so tired of temping and charting that i just let it skip today morning....

Two week wait for me now......next appt 29 Feb.

[-o&lt; i hope its a :bfp:


----------



## bumpyyride

heavenly said:


> bumpyyride said:
> 
> 
> just an update. CD 12 - 19 mm
> 
> Hoping I ov within next 2 days
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I am on CD8 and have had 3 Highs in a row, it's way too early for me to be OVing but going with it! I should be OVing early next week. Bodies eh?Click to expand...

Hey Heavenly...read that ur expecting ovulation around v day...did u ovulate? I ovulated on either 13 Feb or on 14 Feb....had my HCG 10000 shot on 12 Feb (at about 12 noon) and ultrasound confirmed ovulation on 14 Feb (at about 12 noon)


Maybe we could keep each other company in this TWW:hugs:


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyyride said:
> 
> 
> just an update. CD 12 - 19 mm
> 
> Hoping I ov within next 2 days
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> I am on CD8 and have had 3 Highs in a row, it's way too early for me to be OVing but going with it! I should be OVing early next week. Bodies eh?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Heavenly...read that ur expecting ovulation around v day...did u ovulate? I ovulated on either 13 Feb or on 14 Feb....had my HCG 10000 shot on 12 Feb (at about 12 noon) and ultrasound confirmed ovulation on 14 Feb (at about 12 noon)
> 
> 
> Maybe we could keep each other company in this TWW:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey you, yes I got a Peak yesterday and today, and had CM yesterday. So I OV'd same day as last cycle on Clomid (CD13) - 14 Feb.

I won't be testing til I am day late which will be 2 March, unless I get really weird symptoms I haven't had before, want to keep sane!!


----------



## bumpyyride

heavenly said:


> Hey you, yes I got a Peak yesterday and today, and had CM yesterday. So I OV'd same day as last cycle on Clomid (CD13) - 14 Feb.
> 
> I won't be testing til I am day late which will be 2 March, unless I get really weird symptoms I haven't had before, want to keep sane!!

Me 2! not going to check till 29 Feb. I have to go back to FS on 29 Feb.....no buying HPTs for me!


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey you, yes I got a Peak yesterday and today, and had CM yesterday. So I OV'd same day as last cycle on Clomid (CD13) - 14 Feb.
> 
> I won't be testing til I am day late which will be 2 March, unless I get really weird symptoms I haven't had before, want to keep sane!!
> 
> Me 2! not going to check till 29 Feb. I have to go back to FS on 29 Feb.....no buying HPTs for me!Click to expand...

Good girl!!! Much better for our sanity. :winkwink:


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Haven&#8217;t been on here for a while as have been v.v.v busy&#8230;.

Congratulations to any of you who&#8217;ve had your BFP this month and for those who haven&#8217;t good luck for next month!

I did a test this morning (11dpo) but it was a BFN &#61516;. I don&#8217;t know if it was too early though as the clearblue test I used said you could only test 4 days before your AF is due and even then it&#8217;s on 56% accurate. AF is not due till around 24th so I guess I&#8217;ll wait and see.

I was a bit surprised as I have had abdominal cramps since I ovulated, twinges in my back and have had a few pains in my boobs. Maybe its just wishful thinking though!!

Are there special tests you can get that test earlier than 4 days before AF? Has anyone had a BFN and then a BFP later in the month?

The good news is that I got my blood test back and it confirmed I had ovulated &#8211; the first time in about 2 years I think! So now I just stay on the 50mg Clomid and hope for the best!

C
X


----------



## jm823

Good Luck coastal dreams!


----------



## Dreaming of .

Hello all

I'm new to this forum and I too am on my first round of clomid. CD6 so my last tablet today.

Thought I was doing ok with the side effects until last night when I couldn't sleep because of the hot flushes.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and good luck to everyone TTC!

:dust:


----------



## bumpyyride

heavenly said:


> Good girl!!! Much better for our sanity. :winkwink:

hey heavenly...how are you holding up?

7 (or maybe 8) dpo today....i can hardly keep my mind off the number game! any symptoms? i'm feeling nothing :cry:

I cant wait till 14 dpo!


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Good girl!!! Much better for our sanity. :winkwink:
> 
> hey heavenly...how are you holding up?
> 
> 7 (or maybe 8) dpo today....i can hardly keep my mind off the number game! any symptoms? i'm feeling nothing :cry:
> 
> I cant wait till 14 dpo!Click to expand...

I am 6 or 7 DPO. No symptoms - not thinking about it either way and I am also being proactive. 

Got some more supplements and went to see an acupuncturist last night, will be seeing her once a week for 6 weeks to begin with. She wants me to get my AMH done so am doing that next week, wants me to keep a food diary for a week as well. She has had a lot of success re fertility and I really got a good vibe off her, so start next week, looking forward to it! :thumbup:

Stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

heavenly said:


> I am 6 or 7 DPO. No symptoms - not thinking about it either way and I am also being proactive.
> 
> Got some more supplements and went to see an acupuncturist last night, will be seeing her once a week for 6 weeks to begin with. She wants me to get my AMH done so am doing that next week, wants me to keep a food diary for a week as well. She has had a lot of success re fertility and I really got a good vibe off her, so start next week, looking forward to it! :thumbup:
> 
> Stay positive. :hugs:

hey heavenly.....i'm out this cycle...having bright red slight bleeding today (12 or 11 dpo). FS has asked me to come in tomorrow morning :cry:

i just want tonight to be over...i just wish :witch: would just come on and not keep me guessing the whole night to see if she got me good!


----------



## jm823

sorry bumpy :hugs:


----------



## bumpyyride

I'm in....:witch: didn't get me....i went to doctor post slight bleed....he did a blood test and beta HCG is 261.98 on CD 28 of cycle!!! meaning i got my :bfp:

next blood work on 1st March....to see if HCG levels rising good enough...FS says to not be too optimistic as its too early to see whether this one would stick!


----------



## jm823

Ahhhh that is awesome news congrats :happydance:


----------



## Coastdreams

Yay! Congrats!

:witch: got me on 19th so i'm out for this month...

Just finished taking round two tablets - had no side effects this time though which is strange. Has this happened to anyone else?

Also I don't understand why people take Clomid on different days - i've been told to take it on cd 2- 5? They scanned me first month and said it was working so guess its ok.

Just going to go for it this month with the :sex:, every other day and hope for the best! I don't do charts or temperatures or anything like that - I find it stressful just doing OV tests!!

Any other advice welcome...

C
x


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> I'm in....:witch: didn't get me....i went to doctor post slight bleed....he did a blood test and beta HCG is 261.98 on CD 28 of cycle!!! meaning i got my :bfp:
> 
> next blood work on 1st March....to see if HCG levels rising good enough...FS says to not be too optimistic as its too early to see whether this one would stick!

Keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you!!! :happydance:



Coastdreams said:


> :witch: got me on 19th so i'm out for this month...
> 
> Just finished taking round two tablets - had no side effects this time though which is strange. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Also I don't understand why people take Clomid on different days - i've been told to take it on cd 2- 5? They scanned me first month and said it was working so guess its ok.
> 
> Just going to go for it this month with the :sex:, every other day and hope for the best! I don't do charts or temperatures or anything like that - I find it stressful just doing OV tests!!
> 
> Any other advice welcome...
> 
> C
> x

Sorry AF has got you. I have done 2 cycles of 50mg Clomid with no side effects.

I don't do temp taking or anything. I take mine CD2-6, no idea why it varies from FS to FS.

AFM, AF is due tomorrow, I have had no symptoms, haven't tested either, would thoroughly recommend not testing early, much more relaxed cycle!!


----------



## hopingfor4

Coastdreams said:


> Yay! Congrats!
> 
> :witch: got me on 19th so i'm out for this month...
> 
> Just finished taking round two tablets - had no side effects this time though which is strange. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> Also I don't understand why people take Clomid on different days - i've been told to take it on cd 2- 5? They scanned me first month and said it was working so guess its ok.
> 
> Just going to go for it this month with the :sex:, every other day and hope for the best! I don't do charts or temperatures or anything like that - I find it stressful just doing OV tests!!
> 
> Any other advice welcome...
> 
> C
> x


I just finished my second round of clomid, last time I did days 6-10 50 mg... and had horrible side effects! this time, I did cd 3-7 and 100 mg and I've had no side effects!


----------



## Coastdreams

I did ask the Nurse and she says it's quite common and doesn't mean it's not working...

Good Luck!


----------



## bumpyyride

hey heavenly....testing date tomorrow for you? praying for your positive....just had blood work done...results would be out tomorrow


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> hey heavenly....testing date tomorrow for you? praying for your positive....just had blood work done...results would be out tomorrow

AF due today, zero symptoms apart from a bit of cramping, so am totally expecting AF to turn up...then start cycle 3 of clomid...eeek, only 2 cycles left!! Having AMH test done tomorrow.

Keep me posted hun! xx


----------



## jm823

I hope th :witch: stays away for you heavenly.... I am in the dreaded 2ww now on round 4 of clomid..ugh


----------



## heavenly

AF turned up yesterday evening. I am now starting cycle 3 Clomid, only 2 cycles left before invasive treatment. I had a little cry this morning, didn't let OH see. It normally doesn't get to me but it did this morning. I always thought I would fall naturally, but that doesn't look likely. I am getting my AMH done this afternoon, I am worried about the results of that as well.


Anyway, I need to think positively, it's Friday, the sun is shining, March is a new month!! :thumbup:

Love to you all! xx


----------



## bumpyyride

heavenly said:


> AF turned up yesterday evening. I am now starting cycle 3 Clomid, only 2 cycles left before invasive treatment. I had a little cry this morning, didn't let OH see. It normally doesn't get to me but it did this morning. I always thought I would fall naturally, but that doesn't look likely. I am getting my AMH done this afternoon, I am worried about the results of that as well.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I need to think positively, it's Friday, the sun is shining, March is a new month!! :thumbup:
> 
> Love to you all! xx

I have cried every month for the past 13 months that I have been trying....you are very strong that this is the first time it got u:hugs:

i have bawled my heart out in front of my husband though I have projected an "i HATE kids" attitude to the world.....its tough but we can only hope for the best and pray for a miracle

my update - beta HCG on 16 dpo is 1578.....i go in for a scan on Sunday 4th March...the FS is still very cautious....makes me think that maybe all is not going smoothly:shrug: but as i said hope for the best and pray for a miracle[-o&lt;


----------



## heavenly

bumpyyride said:


> I have cried every month for the past 13 months that I have been trying....you are very strong that this is the first time it got u:hugs:
> 
> i have bawled my heart out in front of my husband though I have projected an "i HATE kids" attitude to the world.....its tough but we can only hope for the best and pray for a miracle
> 
> my update - beta HCG on 16 dpo is 1578.....i go in for a scan on Sunday 4th March...the FS is still very cautious....makes me think that maybe all is not going smoothly:shrug: but as i said hope for the best and pray for a miracle[-o&lt;

I don't know why it hasn't upset me before, I suppose I always thought it would happen but for some reason, this is the first month it has hit me that it probably won't, naturally. Also I am on ADs and I think I am worried if I get too hung up on it all or down about it, it will bring my depression back, so I have tried to just go with the flow...which has worked...until this cycle.

I am wishing you so much luck and love this cycle, keep us posted!! :hugs:


----------



## Coastdreams

I know what you mean Heavenly, I never thought I would have problems and now I have to face the possibility that we cant have them. Now Im taking Clomid its so much worse when AF comes as it becomes very worrying. Ive been assured that not ovulating is the reason why we havent fallen so I was hoping we would on the first round. I know that every cycle I dont fall I will get more and more worried as I think we only get 6 rounds of Clomid in the UK. 

Praying for all of us xx [-o&lt;


----------



## kookycake

Hi girls, I start clomid 50mg cd2-6 once my artificial period turns up! 

Good luck and baby dust to all! x


----------



## heavenly

Coastdreams said:


> I know what you mean Heavenly, I never thought I would have problems and now I have to face the possibility that we cant have them. Now Im taking Clomid its so much worse when AF comes as it becomes very worrying. Ive been assured that not ovulating is the reason why we havent fallen so I was hoping we would on the first round. I know that every cycle I dont fall I will get more and more worried as I think we only get 6 rounds of Clomid in the UK.
> 
> Praying for all of us xx [-o&lt;

Wishing you loads of love and luck this cycle!! :hugs:




kookycake said:


> Hi girls, I start clomid 50mg cd2-6 once my artificial period turns up!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all! x

Welcome to the Clomid Cronies. :winkwink::flower:


AFM......have perked up a bit, I took back control. Went to the Agora Clinic in Brighton, had my AMH done, and decided, instead of going back to my FS with the results, that I would meet up with the Director of the Agora to discuss them. I can also discuss possible invasive treatment there. It was a very nice relaxing environment, also only a 20 min drive, which would be extremely handy if we did go ahead. It is a satellite clinic with the Lister in London. I feel better that I am doing something proactive. The nurse told me to start taking DHEA and I told her I had already ordered some! :thumbup:

Love to you all. xx


----------



## dreamofabump

hey ladies how is every body getting on? i havent been on in a while because my laptop broke and had to send it off to get fixed :wacko: so im on day 2 on my second cycle of clomid 50mg. the first cycle was monitered by scans and we saw the egg and i also new when i ovulated and dtd at the right time. was ready to test today but :witch: had other plans and showed up the day before last. hada good :cry: last night and now here i am ready for round two :thumbup: so how is everyone havent had time to read through all the post yet xxx


----------



## norahbattie

Hello ladies I am back again with the 4th round of clomid, I decided against gonal F injections as I was petrified about OHSS and losing my ovaries to cysts now I am filled with remorse that I am not going down this route.
I have negotiated with my obgyn consultant that I can increase my clomid to 150mg and see what happens. I have just finished the 5 days and I have my scan on Friday morning. I am having a few abdominal twinges but nothing too major. I am so desperate to know what is going on in there! Counting down the days until Friday
Good luck everyone
xx


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi Ladies,

Hope all are well

Heavenly, glad your feeling more positive, i've been told thats the key! (if only it were that simple!!)

dreamofabump - sorry you didn't get lucky on 1st round but onwards and upwards!

I'm looking for a bit of advice on ov tests if anyone can help?

Think I ovs last weekend but not sure and wondered what you thought. Weds the test had no line on, Thurs the line was faint and then Friday the line was much, much darker but not quite as dark as the control line. Unfortunately on Saturday I was away, had run out of tests and none of the shops where I was had any so I couldnt test. On Sunday I tested and there was no line again. 

I know the test line has to be as dark or darker as the control line to be ov so Im thinking that maybe it would have tested positive if had been able to test on Saturday. I have attached a pic of the test stick from Friday to see what you think (its a bit blurry, sorry also there are two tests on there as I didnt think the top one would work as it looked weird. Bottom one is the correct one).

Also, my fertility nurse told us to BD every other day but on the ov test leaflet it says when you test positive you should bd within 24 hours but not after 48. We bds late on Fri night and as we were away the next time was late on Sun night so Im worried I may have missed my window.

Any thoughts on these two things would be much appreciated!

C
xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC0000206.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4


----------



## norahbattie

Looks good to me :thumbup: now get BD


----------



## kookycake

Hi girls! Hope this cycle is going ok for you (so far) I have a quick question which may sound dumb...

I'm due to take Clomid CD2-6 and af is due any day now, I plan to take my clomid at night to lessen the side effects you so often hear about, should I take it the night of CD1 so itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD2 or take it night time on CD2 so that itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD3?

I'm so confused...

Thank you for any help
:dohh:


----------



## jm823

kookycake said:


> Hi girls! Hope this cycle is going ok for you (so far) I have a quick question which may sound dumb...
> 
> I'm due to take Clomid CD2-6 and af is due any day now, I plan to take my clomid at night to lessen the side effects you so often hear about, should I take it the night of CD1 so itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD2 or take it night time on CD2 so that itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD3?
> 
> I'm so confused...
> 
> Thank you for any help
> :dohh:


I am taking clomid at night and my gyno told me night of cd 2. You do not want to start it early. Good Luck :)


----------



## heavenly

kookycake said:


> Hi girls! Hope this cycle is going ok for you (so far) I have a quick question which may sound dumb...
> 
> I'm due to take Clomid CD2-6 and af is due any day now, I plan to take my clomid at night to lessen the side effects you so often hear about, should I take it the night of CD1 so itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD2 or take it night time on CD2 so that itl be working its way into my system the early hours of CD3?
> 
> I'm so confused...
> 
> Thank you for any help
> :dohh:

I take it CD2-6 and take it at night. I am on cycle 3 now and have no side effects.

Good luck. :flower:


----------



## Coastdreams

Do you think its a positive though? The line was slightly fainter that the test line...

thanks

C
x


----------



## norahbattie

hello ladies,
I had my scan yesterday and have one tiny little folly at 10mm with an endometrial lining of 4.4mm, I was day 10. My consultant wants to rescan me on Tuesday (day 14) I am not sure if it is going to grow to that much but hoping it will get to 18mm. 
Has anyone else had similar numbers?
NB


----------



## dreamofabump

Coastdreams said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Hope all are well
> 
> Heavenly, glad your feeling more positive, i've been told thats the key! (if only it were that simple!!)
> 
> dreamofabump - sorry you didn't get lucky on 1st round but onwards and upwards!
> 
> I'm looking for a bit of advice on ov tests if anyone can help?
> 
> Think I ovs last weekend but not sure and wondered what you thought. Weds the test had no line on, Thurs the line was faint and then Friday the line was much, much darker but not quite as dark as the control line. Unfortunately on Saturday I was away, had run out of tests and none of the shops where I was had any so I couldnt test. On Sunday I tested and there was no line again.
> 
> I know the test line has to be as dark or darker as the control line to be ov so Im thinking that maybe it would have tested positive if had been able to test on Saturday. I have attached a pic of the test stick from Friday to see what you think (its a bit blurry, sorry also there are two tests on there as I didnt think the top one would work as it looked weird. Bottom one is the correct one).
> 
> Also, my fertility nurse told us to BD every other day but on the ov test leaflet it says when you test positive you should bd within 24 hours but not after 48. We bds late on Fri night and as we were away the next time was late on Sun night so Im worried I may have missed my window.
> 
> Any thoughts on these two things would be much appreciated!
> 
> C
> xx

i wouldnt worry hbun as sperm can live inside you for up to 5 days :thumbup: and it looks like fridays test was nearly positive so maybe u ovulate saturday andd if so you couldnt of caught the egg. im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## dreamofabump

hello, i was monitered with scans last month and on day 10 i only had one egg at 14mm. then went 5 days later and it nearly doulbled to 27 mm :p went back again cd 17 and it was 32mm. got a positive ovulation test the next day so we dtd. went back on the monday and the egg was gone  my nurse told me it should grow upto 2 mm a day. so good luck il keep my fingers crossed for you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Coastdreams

Thanks for looking at that, so do you reckon I missed it then? Does everyone bd everyday on the three days following positive opk?

C
x


----------



## dreamofabump

Coastdreams said:


> Thanks for looking at that, so do you reckon I missed it then? Does everyone bd everyday on the three days following positive opk?
> 
> C
> x

i think your in with a chance huni :thumbup: i was realli angry when aunt flow showed up last month but as my doctor told me theres still only a 25% chance of getting the egg even when bedding at the right time .... i was like great that makes me feel alot better :nope: 
but am keeping my fx for all of us xxx


----------



## Coastdreams

I know - why is it so hard?!!!!!!!!!!!

I got my prescription of Clomid on Saturday and was pleased to see they've given me enough for another 6 months, so that means i'll have 9 goes in all - doesn't sound a lot though when I say it like that!!!

Fx'd for you too....are you in UK?

x
C


----------



## dreamofabump

Coastdreams said:


> I know - why is it so hard?!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got my prescription of Clomid on Saturday and was pleased to see they've given me enough for another 6 months, so that means i'll have 9 goes in all - doesn't sound a lot though when I say it like that!!!
> 
> Fx'd for you too....are you in UK?
> 
> x
> C



it doesnt sound alot but ur lucky my gyno will only let me have 4 months on clomid, i dont no why ? i think they all do things different :wacko: yeah im in the uk in the south east. what about you? i think it takes an average of 3 to 4 cycles on clomid to get a bfp. but atm i feel really down because if i get a bfn this month im half way through my treament n its been nearly 3 years of trying it just feels like im never gonna see them two lines :cry: but thats why i love this site cause we can all support eachother :happydance: x


----------



## heavenly

Well I have finished my 3rd round of Clomid and I got a Peak today. I only have one cycle left. I am ovulating on it, which is good.

I have sort of come to terms it's not going to happen naturally, my FS doesn't want me on it more than 4 months, because of my age, he doesn't want me wasting time too long when I can't hang around re IVF. Have appointment with Director of the Agora Clinic on Monday to discuss my AMH results and OH's new SA results, then discuss OE or DE. That's the next step!! Not sure what the next few months will hold, but I need to have a plan beyond Clomid.

Love to you all. xx


----------



## Coastdreams

I thought Uk docs give you up to 12 months but yes it does seem that its different everywhere. I'm in South West and they only do IVF up until 39 and i'm 36 this year so feeling a bit nervous about that. I really hope I don't have to go down that route but every month that I get a BFN is one month closer to IVF!!

Before I started taking Clomid I looked on a site where most people seemed to have got their BFP's on their first round, so I was really disappointed when I didn't get mine...but I guess everything takes time.

I'm the same, I can't ever imagine seeing a positive pregnancy test, i'm sure we will though - positive thinking! 

C
x


----------



## dreamofabump

Coastdreams said:


> I thought Uk docs give you up to 12 months but yes it does seem that its different everywhere. I'm in South West and they only do IVF up until 39 and i'm 36 this year so feeling a bit nervous about that. I really hope I don't have to go down that route but every month that I get a BFN is one month closer to IVF!!
> 
> Before I started taking Clomid I looked on a site where most people seemed to have got their BFP's on their first round, so I was really disappointed when I didn't get mine...but I guess everything takes time.
> 
> I'm the same, I can't ever imagine seeing a positive pregnancy test, i'm sure we will though - positive thinking!
> 
> C
> x

or your one month closer to your BFP :thumbup: every time af shows i think im one month closer,,, it saves me going mad lol well today i had a near positive on the ovulation test so im gonna do another one tonite and fx its a positive and i will order dh to bed lol how long roughly after a positive does the egg actully release? x


----------



## Coastdreams

Hi dreamofabump, I&#8217;m sadly out for this month 

AF reared her ugly head yesterday without warning (apart from some light cramping yesterday which I was hoping was something else). I was only talking to my Hubby yesterdaymorning about when we could do a Preg test. Typical!!

It seems that Clomid is making my cycles much shorter. The cycle before I started taking clomid was 32 days, my first cycle on clomid was 27 days and this one has only been 23 days. Is this normal?

Not sure what to do about round 3 as it looks like my hubby will be away around ov time (we will be cutting it very fine!!) Do you think I should carry on taking it this month and hope we catch it or should I save the tablets? I&#8217;m not sure if stopping and starting again will mess my system up.

What do you think?

I'm having a scan on 23rd so the nurse can see whats gooing on and give me more of an idea on my ov times.

I think you ovulate between 24 and 36 hrs after a pos opk...
C
x


----------



## dreamofabump

coastdreams: thanks i thought it was that long after a positive. 
If it was me i wouldnt want to waste the tablet, plus ive read on alot of sights that some girls had gotton pregnant on there month break on clomid so what you got to lose  i think clomid can shorten your cycle depending on what day you take it at the start of your cycle. and im sorry that af got you hunni :-( xxx


----------



## jm823

heavenly said:


> Well I have finished my 3rd round of Clomid and I got a Peak today. I only have one cycle left. I am ovulating on it, which is good.
> 
> I have sort of come to terms it's not going to happen naturally, my FS doesn't want me on it more than 4 months, because of my age, he doesn't want me wasting time too long when I can't hang around re IVF. Have appointment with Director of the Agora Clinic on Monday to discuss my AMH results and OH's new SA results, then discuss OE or DE. That's the next step!! Not sure what the next few months will hold, but I need to have a plan beyond Clomid.
> 
> Love to you all. xx

I hope you find a plan that is going to work for you I am having a hard time with reality that the clomid is probably not going to work for me. It's just hard sometimes :hugs:


----------



## dreamofabump

i got my positive on the ov tests yesterday and had a falling out with dh so thought well great thats me out this month. ive just done another one and the colour is the same as yesterdays so if i try and dtd tonight do u think im still in with achance ? x


----------



## heavenly

dreamofabump said:


> i got my positive on the ov tests yesterday and had a falling out with dh so thought well great thats me out this month. ive just done another one and the colour is the same as yesterdays so if i try and dtd tonight do u think im still in with achance ? x

You go for it hun. :hugs:


----------

